# Have a job offer from AbuDhabi gov sector (Security Clearance)? Shall i resign?



## Zsk

Dear All,
I really need your help !!

I am a Pakistani, currently working in Dubai (for last 6 years) & have received a job offer from Gov sector in Abu Dhabi.

I have heard so many issues of security clearance on Abu Dhabi visa. I know a guy too whose visa also got rejected for security reasons in AUH gov sector (Although he had no shady past).

Pls let me know:

1) If I should opt for the job?
2) How could I make sure now, without resigning from my current company, that I will not have any security clearance issue while getting AuH visa?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You are in a bit of a difficult position - as you really need to wait for your security clearance to come through before resigning your current job in Dubai (in case you fail clearance!).
Your new employer will know very well the situation that you face and will need to wait for you to serve your required notice period in Dubai - before you can start working for them in Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zsk

Thanks Steve for your reply.

But my security Clearance process will only start once I resign from my current employer and give my passport to my new employer.

Is there any way that i can check for my clearance before I resign ?


----------



## Stevesolar

Zsk said:


> Thanks Steve for your reply.
> 
> But my security Clearance process will only start once I resign from my current employer and give my passport to my new employer.
> 
> Is there any way that i can check for my clearance before I resign ?


Hi,
No that is not the way it works.
Security clearance is obtained with copies of your documentation - not your original passport.
You must wait for clearance before resigning - as you risk leaving your current job and then not being able to start your new job.
If your new employer is telling you that they need your passport for security clearance - i would be very wary of working for them - as they are not following the normal, well known procedure (which would really worry me).
Cheers
Steve


----------

